
Watch NASA inflate the space station's expandable habitat - puddintane
http://www.engadget.com/2016/05/21/nasa-beam-inflation-livestream/
======
ChuckMcM
It is about time they got around to it. If you have ever seen a mockup of the
space station you know that 10' diameter cylinder that is 13' deep is _huge_.

And with no equipment on the walls it could be a good place to try out
activities where you might bump uncontrollably into the wall by accident :-)
Either way, its going to be a really interesting space to hang out in.

